# Sercicing a Mortgage in NZ from UK.



## eastendoflondon (Nov 9, 2010)

*Servicing a Mortgage in NZ from UK.*

Hi All,

We are just finalising our land purchase in NZ and will be moving to NZ in approximately 2013.

Has anyone on here had any experience with servicing a mortgage in NZ from overseas(UK to be precise)?
Perfecet scenario is we would like to set up a bank account in NZ where we could do direct credits from UK to cover the mortgage and rates.
In the real world however i know that is probably not possible.
Be good to know if anyone on here has been in a similar situation and how you got around paying the telegraphic transfer fees.

Many thanks


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

eastendoflondon said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We are just finalising our land purchase in NZ and will be moving to NZ in approximately 2013.
> 
> ...


Hi,

If you have a NZ bank account you could transfer money from UK by one of the currency companies.

I pay my council rates insurances etc for my NZ house from my NZ bank account via online banking, so imagine you could do the same.

If the mortgage is with the bank you have the account with they would probably take the money from your account as arranged.

You could use a currency company to top your NZ account up from your UK funds. 

Hope that makes sense & that it answered your question.

Anski


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

We manage our UK bank accounts (including mortgages) using our internet banking with first direct and our NZ bank accounts using Kiwibank - Banking New Zealand - best online currency company we've found is Currency Online - Foreign Currency Exchange, Money Transfers, International Payments. Never had any problems with them, they give better rates than the banks, and don't charge fees.


----------



## eastendoflondon (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi Anski / TC,
Thanks for the responses.We are using one of the ccy exchange companies for the deposit as i believe the first transfer you carry out with them is free.
I'm pretty sure that after th first transaction they charge for further transfers.
I'll investigate a bit further though.
I agree that High Street banks have a *massive* mark up on currency transfers.
Thanks again!


----------



## dawnclaremaddox (Jan 7, 2011)

Whereabouts in the East End are you? I was brought up just a couple of stops from Upton Park (and yes for my sins, I am a WHU supporter even though they haven't done well for years!)


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

HIYA
if you have NZ bank account then its easy and free to send money via Foreign Exchange, Currency Exchange & International Money Transfer Specialists | HiFX plc
you can send up to £70000 in one go and ur money will be in nz bank in 3 to 4 working days
i do use it all the time its fast and free

HOPE IT HELPS


----------



## eastendoflondon (Nov 9, 2010)

That HiFX one looks just the job.Nice one!:clap2:
We are in Leytonstone Dawn and yes West Ham are terrible this season.Big game for them this weekend.Lose it and they're relegated!I like the club and it would be a shame to see them go down but based on the last few seasons it has definitely been coming.


----------

